# plc_tippser zum geburtstag



## vierlagig (2 Februar 2010)

nem *super-mod* sollte man dann doch mal die *besten wünsche* hinterlassen, schließlich *lebt* er nur fürs *forum*, wenn ihn *markus* grad mal nicht *auspeitscht*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2010)

Hallo plc_tippser,
alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Paule (2 Februar 2010)

Von mir natürlich auch!
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## crash (2 Februar 2010)

Ich wünsche auch...
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## Homer79 (2 Februar 2010)

...ich möchte mich den Glückwünschen anschliessen und wünsche alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## RGerlach (2 Februar 2010)

Hallo plc_tippser,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20::sm24::sm20::sm24::sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 Februar 2010)

Von mir auch:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


:sm20:


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Cerberus (2 Februar 2010)

Wünsch dir auch Alles Gute!! :sm20:


----------



## waldy (2 Februar 2010)

Hi,
von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag.

gruß waldy


----------



## Ralle (2 Februar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Mitmod!


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Februar 2010)

Hallo PT,
auich von mir die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag :
:sm20: und *Alles Gute*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

von mir auch alles Gute dem maro.. äh moderaten Moderator


----------



## dalbi (2 Februar 2010)

Hi plc_tippser,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 Februar 2010)

Hi

Von mir talürnich auch:
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## marlob (2 Februar 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Februar 2010)

Acuh von mir nach einem rechnerlosen Tag nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Question_mark (5 Februar 2010)

*Glückwunsch an pt*

Hallo,

da war ich doch ein paar Tage nicht im Forum und verpasse Ereignisse, die die Welt bewegen ... Also im Nachtrag meine herzlichen Glückwünsche zum Burzeltag an unseren Mod pt ..    

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

